# power supplies



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

seems like some newer members have built some nice tracks using stock wall warts. for those interested in a better power supply, here are some options (better becasue regulated power supplies have no AC ripple which makes DC motors run hotter andd wear out faster and have more amperage; wall warts only supply milliamps).

pyramind PS-32LAB 110/120VAC 60 Hz Input, 0-5A Adjustable Output Current, 0-30V Adjustable Output Power, Short Circuit Protection, Suitable For Scientific & Technical Applications $69.99 (not sure if its regulated, but has lots of amps for stock cars and variable throughout slot car range; i.e., 12-20 volts) 
http://www.etronics.com/product.asp?stk_code=pyrps32lab&store=&catid=4071

*0-30VDC+5VDC+12VDC LAB PWR SUPPLY/LCD DISPLAY* 


http://www.allelectronics.com/cgi-bin/item/PS-613/480/0-30VDC+5VDC+12VDC_LAB_PWR_SUPPLY_LCD_DISPLAY_.html

alan galinko $125
http://agg.fsmra.com/aggstore/product_info.php?cPath=23&products_id=28


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks for the links to some nice power supplies.I am one of those noobs has has built a track & using the set wall warts.I would really like to upgrade to a decent power supply.Thats my next investment!!!


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Don't forget Trakmate and Professor Motor also sell power supplies

http://www.infoserve.net/oss/slotcar/ps.htm

http://www.professormotor.com/cat_wiring.shtml


----------

